# What is that off velocity value in cubase?



## Victor N. (Mar 8, 2020)

hey guys,

i am very curious about that "off velocity" setting in the info line of the key editor in cubase.

i have scoured the manual (in fact, it's still opened in another tab here) and searched the whole of their online resource and the internet. either nobody uses it or it is not called "off velocity".

can anyone tell me what it does?


----------



## d.healey (Mar 8, 2020)

A velocity of 0 is often synonymous for a MIDI note off message, so perhaps that's what it means.


----------



## Victor N. (Mar 8, 2020)

thanks!


----------



## Dewdman42 (Mar 8, 2020)

NoteOff messages also have a velocity value and its part of the midi spec, though virtually no devices ever end up using it. Its theoretically possible to have a midi device that measures both the NoteOn velocity and the NoteOff velocity, which might theoretically effect the release characteristics of the end of the note.. 

What d.healey is referring to is the velocity of NoteOn messages. If you see an actual NoteOn message (not a NoteOff message), with a velocity zero, then its normally interpreted AS IF it were a NoteOff message.


----------

